Ask HN: Looking for a Technical Co Founder for a B2C MarketNetwork - GRANDUNO
======
GRANDUNO
Hi! Php, laravel, rest apis, machine learning, git, java, python.

And yes, marketing and business development is a huge part.

Trying a new marketing technique and the technical co founder should be very
good at tracking user’s behaviour to promote sales.

Let’s connect if you are interested or recommend someone?

Cheers, stay safe!

------
sharemywin
Not to sound condescending, but what skills or contacts, etc. would you bring
to the table?

Don't get me wrong I believe marketing, business development is huge part of
something like this. In fact I would argue its a bigger part than development.

~~~
GRANDUNO
Hi! Php, laravel, rest apis, machine learning, git, java, python. And yes,
marketing and business development is a huge part. Trying a new marketing
technique and the technical co founder should be very good at tracking user’s
behaviour to promote sales. Let’s connect if you are interested or recommend
someone? Cheers, stay safe! reply

